# Best 6 bucks I ever spent



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought a metal board and 3 magnets at Mary maxim the last time I was there. I use it all the time! Such a handy gadget. It keeps track of where I am in the pattern and sits nicely on the sofa beside me. 
Anyone else have a handy gadget?


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I have two. Also like to use it for my cross stitch patterns. It can also be used for recipes.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Jude2444 said:


> I bought a metal board and 3 magnets at Mary maxim the last time I was there. I use it all the time! Such a handy gadget. It keeps track of where I am in the pattern and sits nicely on the sofa beside me.
> Anyone else have a handy gadget?


I've had mine for about a year ------ and I LOVE IT.......


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

My handy gadget is a small metal pail full of colored markers. I use them to highlight patterns in knit & cross stitch.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I bought a 9x12 white magnetic dry erase board on clearance at my local office supply store. I also bought a roll of magnet strip "tape" and some ribbon the same width as the magnet strip tape on clearance at the craft store.

I cut the magnet tape and ribbon in various lengths, peeled off the paper to expose the adhesive on the magnetic strips and stuck it to the ribbon.

I use the decorated magnet strips to hold my pattern/charts on the board, moving another strip up/down to mark my place, and have the area of the board not covered by the pattern to make notes in dry erase marker.

The whole thing cost less that $15., and I have quite a bit of the magnetic strip tape and ribbon left.

Gigi


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My swap buddy sent me several large plastic Easter eggs. She drilled a small hole in one end. You put your yarn in and pull it out through the hole. This is great for for knitting with multiple colors.


----------



## tks1991 (Mar 21, 2013)

How creative our members are. I never would have thought about drilling holes in eggs & using for that purpose.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

My favorite "tool" is hi-lighter tape. You can place it over the row you're on and see right through it and use it over and over and over again. Many different colors.


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

annjaneice said:


> My favorite "tool" is hi-lighter tape. You can place it over the row you're on and see right through it and use it over and over and over again. Many different colors.


I'll have to try that! Is it in the school supply section?


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

No, I don't think so. I got mine at a yarn store. I'll check knit picks catalog, they might carry it.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

annjaneice said:


> No, I don't think so. I got mine at a yarn store. I'll check knit picks catalog, they might carry it.


If you type in hi lighter tape knitting into your search engine, several companies will pop up.....amazon, jimmy beans wool and others. It might seem high for a roll of tape, but one piece will last forever. I used one piece for my first lace project and I don't know how many times I frogged that item trying to learn how to do lace and that piece of tape is still good as new and I could probably use it on another project.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

They might have it in a school supply store. Teachers use it all the time.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I use an old typing stand that I had for many years. Now that I am retired, I use it to hold my knitting patterns and keep my place with a magnet strip. This works great for my knitting.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I had an old wooden artists case that I have turned into a knitting case. The top is an easel, and it has 2 drawers in it. I put a dry erase board on one side and it sits on top of one of those rolling 3 deep drawer things you buy at Walmart and other places. But, I bought mine at a garage sale for $1.00, the dry erase board also came from a garage sale for .25 the artist box was purchased at a garage sale and if memory serves, it had paints and brushes in the drawers and some chalk........paid $3.00 for all. Then I pulled all that stuff out, glued in felt to bottom of the drawers, added velcro to pencil & eraser, a small box, some felt pockets were glued in, ruler and needle sizer. Placed them where I wanted them, and the other piece of velcro went in the drawer. In the pockets, I keep a crochet hook, cable needles, etc. Stuck a strip of magnet in and that is where I put my sewing needles to sew up projects. 
I keep stitch count on the dry erase board My pattern sits on the easel with the highlight tape on the row I am on. 
All of this cost lest than $10.00 for the entire set up (not counting crochet hooks and those type items) and I have everything I can possibly need right at my hands. Extra yarns are in bottom drawer, patterns lined up to work in second drawer, top drawer holds pin cushion, crochet hook set, etc. I also have a jar with a lid I found at a garage sale with holes made into the lid that holds the needles I use the most. It holds 6 pairs of needles!


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

So may great ideas for me to try out thanks


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I recently bought a magnetic dry erase board (just about the size of an 8x11 piece of paper) that came with 2 pretty magnets and a strip of 4 magnets and some double faced tape for $4. I took the back of an old picture frame (the kind that stands on a table rather than being hung up) and used the double faced tape to attach it to the dry erase board. Voila - a stand for my patterns. Works great.

I looked for a metal copy stand like Neeterbug has but they are around $35 at an office supply store.


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

you can get highlighter tape from Keepsake or from www.enterprisingrabbit.com. Also Annie's has it!


----------



## barbcarroll (Sep 7, 2011)

Wonderful idea! Thank you!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have the magnet board too but I also bought a computer paper stand so that I can prop the board with my pattern upright. Means I don't have to keep lowering my head which makes my neck ache!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

flyingrabbit said:


> you can get highlighter tape from Keepsake or from www.enterprisingrabbit.com. Also Annie's has it!


I also found erasable highlighters from Staples...I was amazed!


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

Jude2444 said:


> I bought a metal board and 3 magnets at Mary maxim the last time I was there. I use it all the time! Such a handy gadget. It keeps track of where I am in the pattern and sits nicely on the sofa beside me.
> Anyone else have a handy gadget?


I have one of those, which I used for my cross stitch projects, so very handy. 
My most useful object now is a long hand held magnet, which holds my tapestry/sewing needles and my little snipers. It also finds my needles if I drop them on the carpet. With two cats one needs to be careful.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

MY WHOLE FRIDGE is one big magnet board! hahaha

I love looking at the past in the pictures and ditties on the fridge.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Earnie said:


> I have two. Also like to use it for my cross stitch patterns. It can also be used for recipes.


When I was doing cross stitch. I would cover the pattern with clear contact paper so I could mark off the rows and later wipe the marks off without harming the pattern. It works with knitting, crocheting or anything you need to keep track of rows/color changes. You can use the pattern over and over and not ruin the original.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Such great ideas and simple gizmos. I am afraid to say how lazy I am about doing such things. If I need to follow a pattern such as a lace sequence, I use the laptop computer, enlarging the print for easy reading. I just move the screen up or down to follow the rows, usually keeping the working row at the bottom of the screen. After a few sequence repeats when I am taking in the pattern, I barely need the pattern so this is very easy for me to do.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I got something like that from Knit Picks. It also bends back to form a triangle so it stands up - very handy.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Jude2444 said:


> I bought a metal board and 3 magnets at Mary maxim the last time I was there. I use it all the time! Such a handy gadget. It keeps track of where I am in the pattern and sits nicely on the sofa beside me.
> Anyone else have a handy gadget?


I have had mine for a long time for cross stitching but I waned more magnetic rulers so I got some magnetic backing from the dollar store for pictures and cut strips now have many markers for my patterns plus I can just put it on the frig or bulletin board


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

wjeanc said:


> I recently bought a magnetic dry erase board (just about the size of an 8x11 piece of paper) that came with 2 pretty magnets and a strip of 4 magnets and some double faced tape for $4. I took the back of an old picture frame (the kind that stands on a table rather than being hung up) and used the double faced tape to attach it to the dry erase board. Voila - a stand for my patterns. Works great.
> 
> I looked for a metal copy stand like Neeterbug has but they are around $35 at an office supply store.


I bought a document stand from Office Depot. Double sided , have a roll of magnetic I cut to size, stands by itself, weighs nothing so it is easy to move around.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I use colored pipe cleaners wrapped around my knitting needles to keep them in pairs. They look pretty, and I display them out on my desk in a lovely clear glass vase.

Marianne


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

Such great ideas! I laughed when I saw the one about Easter eggs - I have done that and didn't realize anyone else would have.


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

I use the divider sheets for 3ring notebooks as a way to follow a pattern. They come in a package of 6 or more and you can cut them into strips of varying sizes, place them on the row (you can see through them), and move as needed.


----------



## jhunter (Jul 31, 2011)

I use a metal music stand and magnetic strips. All are infinitely adjustable .


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

Can't remember how long ago (probably around 20 years) that I bought mine. Great investment!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a clip board that I use to keep track of where I am in my chart/patterns.. it holds the whole pattern.. some are several pages long so they all stay in the same place. I have cubes to hold my 'In Progress' knitting and they fit in them very nicely.. right now I have a 'Play around Cube' with several stitch patterns and different weight yarns in there.. and I have a 'Main Project Cube' with my work in progress. I use a thin card board that I cut that I fold over the edge and secure with paper clips.. I can write the number of squares on them so as I slide it up I know what stitch I'm working and I also take colored marker and put a line where my 'Markers' are in my project.. it keeps me all in order.. when I'm done I find another thin piece of card board and make another one.. the one I have now has been going strong for a few months now... Some day I'll get my magnetic board but for now I have to make do...


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Magnetic Pin holder and magnifying ruler. These two are always in my knitting bag. The magnifying ruler makes patterns a breeze to follow.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree with you. Never thought about using an egg. WIll definitely try this one as the eggs are light, portable, and will hold each color separately so I don't have to sit and play around with various colors becoming tangled.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

I use old wine corks to put on the end of my needles


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone else have a handy gadget?[/quote]

I use a glass frog for flower arranging for the crochet hooks, sock DPNs, pencil, cable needle, tapestry needles, chap stick, other etc. It sits beside me and is a reminder to put each item back instead of losing it in the chair. The type with a closed base is best.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

So many Great ideas! Can't wait to try some of them, especially the Easter eggs.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I have several, large and small...use to do counted cross stitch. I agree; they're very helpful!!


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Now I know why I have so much trouble knowing where I am-no organization! Thank you all-I'm going to try some of these wonderful suggestions. See through hi-lighter tape and erasable highlighters-who knew such wonderful thing existed!!!


----------



## cgray60 (Jan 26, 2013)

My cigar boxes can't say they are cheap considering my other half bought the cigars but the different sizes are great for round needles double point etc and small for sewing needles easy to decorate with scrapbook paper


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I bought a 9x12 white magnetic dry erase board on clearance at my local office supply store. I also bought a roll of magnet strip "tape" and some ribbon the same width as the magnet strip tape on clearance at the craft store.
> 
> I cut the magnet tape and ribbon in various lengths, peeled off the paper to expose the adhesive on the magnetic strips and stuck it to the ribbon.
> 
> ...


I needed some extra magnets for my board and all I could find was the type with the peel off tape on it.... I don't need them to be sticky, so I opted to just "make do".

Aren't you clever?! I am going to buy a roll and some ribbon and make PRETTY magnets like you did. DUH... why didn't I think of that!?!?!?!?!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention.... I also purchased a beautiful chart holder from Knitpicks that I LOVE! It has fabric on the outside and inside, snaps closed and even has a stand. I use this one on the go.... use the cheap magnetic dry erase at home.

This is my "fancy" one. At only about $15.00 it isn't really an extravagance....


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have had and used the metal board with magnets for over 20 years. My sister got me one for Xmas many years ago when I was using cross stitch charts to make afghan stitch afghans. Now that my eyes are getting worse with age it is really handy to keep track of rows on my knitting patterns!


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

What an adorable idea! Thanks for sharing! The only problem I can see with those is that my grandchildren would have them out and all over the floor with the yarn all tangled up. I will have to try this though.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Great tool. I used it for counted cross stitch.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Did you know that they make magnetic paint? The paint isn't actually magnetic. You can paint over it with regular paint to cover the magnetic paint and then it allows you to use magnets on the surface. I want to paint the cupboard doors in my craft room so that I can display my works in progress quilt blocks and scrapbook pages. It would be great on the top of a picnic basket so that you could use the top as your pattern board.


----------



## dorasask (Feb 5, 2013)

I went to our local Sheet and Metal shop and got two pieces of of scrap medium weight tin-filed the corners--sewed a cloth cover-joined them-.there a free stand.I've also put them in frames and hang them up--


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

You could store your eggs in egg cartons so that you have a nice clean way to haul all of your bits of color with you. What a great new way to use my huge collection of egg cartons.


----------



## dorasask (Feb 5, 2013)

I went to our local Sheet and Metal shop and got two pieces of of scrap medium weight tin-filed the corners--sewed a cloth cover-joined them-.there a free stand.I've also put them in frames and hang them up--


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

I use empty oatmeal cylinders (both large and small) for my multi-strand projects. Wipe out the oatmeal dust, cut a hole in the lid and yarns don't tangle.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

I use a dry erase board as well - usually just with the round magnets that came with it though.
I also use a metal book holder to hold the board upright - makes it a lot easier to read the pattern if it is upright and no problem with the magnets staying on.
Works for me anyway.


Bobglory said:


> I bought a 9x12 white magnetic dry erase board on clearance at my local office supply store. I also bought a roll of magnet strip "tape" and some ribbon the same width as the magnet strip tape on clearance at the craft store.
> 
> I cut the magnet tape and ribbon in various lengths, peeled off the paper to expose the adhesive on the magnetic strips and stuck it to the ribbon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peg I M4 (Apr 6, 2012)

I never heard of high lighter tape. I am going to look for it


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 4 of them and have been using them for years. One of them I bought brand new in the Salvation army vey cheap. I bought a roll of magnet and made myself more magnets for my board. If I lose one I have more.
Great for on the go projects. Enjoy.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the neat ideas, not heard of the tape before.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> My swap buddy sent me several large plastic Easter eggs. She drilled a small hole in one end. You put your yarn in and pull it out through the hole. This is great for for knitting with multiple colors.


how would the plastic Easter eggs be big enough for your yarn?


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Jean Marie said:


> how would the plastic Easter eggs be big enough for your yarn?


They hold quite a bit of yarn
deborah


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I use a magnetic board. I put it on a music stand beside my chair. Works very nicely.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ksfsimkins said:


> Did you know that they make magnetic paint? The paint isn't actually magnetic. You can paint over it with regular paint to cover the magnetic paint and then it allows you to use magnets on the surface. I want to paint the cupboard doors in my craft room so that I can display my works in progress quilt blocks and scrapbook pages. It would be great on the top of a picnic basket so that you could use the top as your pattern board.


I painted one of my walls with two coats of magnetic paint and one coat of chalkboard paint. Now I not only have a a magnetic board but a chalkboard as well


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I bought one many years ago when I was doing counted cross stitch. It's wonderful!


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a cookie sheet that I got at the dollar store that I use for large projects the magnet hold and my highlighters don't roll off and it works just fine.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I have 3 of them. I have 3 different projects going at the same time. I don't have to bother changing boards. Also years ago I ordered a holder for these boards that fit over the arm of a chair. I can't be without it, all I have to do is turn my head and the pattern is right there. Unfortunately they have gone out of business. Needless to say I am very protective of it. In addition to knitting, I do a lot of counted cross stitch. Having the boards and holder are a God send.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought one of those for mother to use for following the crochet charts. She is now gone but don't know what happened to it.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

retiredR said:


> I have 3 of them. I have 3 different projects going at the same time. I don't have to bother changing boards. Also years ago I ordered a holder for these boards that fit over the arm of a chair. I can't be without it, all I have to do is turn my head and the pattern is right there. Unfortunately they have gone out of business. Needless to say I am very protective of it. In addition to knitting, I do a lot of counted cross stitch. Having the boards and holder are a God send.


Maybe some pics of your holder would help some-one who is 'crafty' to be able to make it. Sounds like they would be great for quite a lot of people.


----------



## ladijain (Oct 19, 2011)

GREAT IDEA!!!! Thanks for sharing. Now on the look-out for the supplies.


----------



## Martha38 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ladies,I need your help please. I need a pattern on how to knit or crochet a prayers shawl. Thank you .


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Jude2444 said:


> I'll have to try that! Is it in the school supply section?


You can find it there, or in most office supply stores. Not very expensive & can be used over & over!


----------



## Dakota Brook (Aug 8, 2012)

annjaneice said:


> My favorite "tool" is hi-lighter tape. You can place it over the row you're on and see right through it and use it over and over and over again. Many different colors.


Yes, I find this tape very useful also. Quilters use it to mark lines on their rulers so you can find it with quilting notions. I use it with my cross stitch patterns.


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

I find that using "post it notes" works very well for me , especially on a glossy faced page in a magazine, The note stays on the row you need and is re-positional without moving the text. Use the sticky portion to underline the row to work & reposition without any sticky residue.
Lulusmommie & Phoebe's too
jan


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

CBCAROL said:


> I've had mine for about a year ------ and I LOVE IT.......


It's a great tool! Mine is Knitpicks' - my daughter gave it to me because she never used it. I told her I love it and she can't have it back. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have used a liter bottle, cut off the end, cover with tape so thee are no sharp edges. Thread the yarn through the neck and you don't have to chase your yarn all over. The down side is that it annoys the cat.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't have a gadget yet but the stand that secretaries use to hold the printed copy they are inputting would be a good purchase to keep track of your pattern.
Do they still make them since copiers came out?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

retiredR said:


> I have 3 of them. I have 3 different projects going at the same time. I don't have to bother changing boards. Also years ago I ordered a holder for these boards that fit over the arm of a chair. I can't be without it, all I have to do is turn my head and the pattern is right there. Unfortunately they have gone out of business. Needless to say I am very protective of it. In addition to knitting, I do a lot of counted cross stitch. Having the boards and holder are a God send.


I'm with Bunyip on that. How about a picture(s)?


----------



## Shugntx (Oct 20, 2012)

A magnifying 1/2 glass with metal ends that can be moved up and down to see your place in the pattern and it is readable for old eyes is wonderful and I just lost mine. Have to go get another soon. :thumbup:


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

A plain old clipboard for when I print out patterns. I use painter's tape to mark a row or hold pages down to keep them neat, or to mark a spot I need to return to repeatedly. I can make notes, mark my progress with a pen, and not have to mess up my books.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have three that I use for cross stitch! The smaller one for just one page but when I am working off several pages (in the adjoining corners) I use the biggest one!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

really interesting suggestions


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know how to take pictures and post them, but I will try to have my daughter take a picture of my stand and get it posted as soon as I can. Thanks for the interest. I wish we could still purchase them. I would buy another just to keep on hand.


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

I use a sticky note to keep track of which line I'm on. Just move it down as yu go. works great


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I use my metal board and the magnets that keep my place on the pattern - - especially when I'm working on the Elizabeth shawl pattern I purchased from Dee. As others have mentioned here, my board sits on a music stand right next to my chair and the music stand keeps it at the right height and the pattern never falls. That music stand is my favorite purchase of the year so far. Think it was about $12 from Amazon.com.


----------



## prpldragngal (Sep 7, 2012)

Jude2444 said:


> I'll have to try that! Is it in the school supply section?


I would think Staples or Walmart would have them in the school supplies. Probably less expensive than something specialized for patterns.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

prpldragngal said:


> I would think Staples or Walmart would have them in the school supplies. Probably less expensive than something specialized for patterns.


Office supplies also.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

mperrone said:


> I use colored pipe cleaners wrapped around my knitting needles to keep them in pairs. They look pretty, and I display them out on my desk in a lovely clear glass vase.
> 
> Marianne


Thanks for the great idea. My needles are always is a mess. rlmayknit


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

annjaneice said:


> My favorite "tool" is hi-lighter tape. You can place it over the row you're on and see right through it and use it over and over and over again. Many different colors.


Aah! What a great idea!! Going to look into it! Thanks!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Martha38 said:


> Ladies,I need your help please. I need a pattern on how to knit or crochet a prayers shawl. Thank you .


Hello, friend! It looks like your post got a little lost in the discussion about helpful hints for keeping track of patterns. I am sure there are plenty of resources for prayer shawls. One suggestion might be using the "Search" function and typing in Prayer Shawls or Prayer Shawl patterns to call up previous discussions/posts on this topic. Another suggestion is to go to Main Topics and start a new thread with your inquiry.
Good luck-- sounds like a wonderful project!


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

To mperrone - Pipecleaners....what an idea. Tons of pipecleaners and many needles just thrown in a drawer. Thanks.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have the Knit Picks version. They are nice.


----------



## SiennaG97 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

